

{less} CSS for .Net - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/less-CSS-for-Net.aspx

======
vyrotek
[http://haacked.com/archive/2009/12/02/t4-template-for-
less-c...](http://haacked.com/archive/2009/12/02/t4-template-for-less-
css.aspx)

------
russell
I am curious about your experience with less, is it a significant time saver?
Are there Java based compilers or others on Linux/Unix?

~~~
Semiapies
Don't know of any java-based one, but I use the original version from
<http://lesscss.org> quite a bit. (That can run stand-alone and generate CSS
files, or it can run as a plugin for Ruby-based sites.) It offers a lot of
what SASS has, but uses a superset of CSS instead of a different mini-
language, which made it a lot quicker to get going with when I tried both.

